# Cheap silver up for grabs!



## NATAHN (Apr 4, 2014)

Get cheap silver way below retail!

With TripleClicks Pricebender auctions you can aquire a considerable amount of silver for a very considerable small amount
of money. Check it out for free. Visit TC | Silver76Pack--Silver Bar (1 Ounce) + 75 TCredits

The last auction for one ounce of silver went for $3.58. *That's over 90% of retail!* :shock:

While your there, check out the other Pricebender auctions for gold and everything else you could possibly imagine.

TC | Silver76Pack--Silver Bar (1 Ounce) + 75 TCredits


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

NATAHN said:


> Get cheap silver way below retail!
> 
> With TripleClicks Pricebender auctions you can aquire a considerable amount of silver for a very considerable small amount
> of money. Check it out for free. Visit TC | Silver76Pack--Silver Bar (1 Ounce) + 75 TCredits
> ...


Probably won't!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Here comes another one. smh


----------



## NATAHN (Apr 4, 2014)

Ok, sorry. I thought this would be something cool people would want to know about.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

NATAHN said:


> Ok, sorry. I thought this would be something cool people would want to know about.


Guess maybe we aren't all that cool. A lot of people show up here who's only purpose is to sell a product. It gets a little old after a while. This is not a retail site.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

the worst part is, you posted it twice, taking up our valuable space where we like to post our non sense!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

If it sounds too good to be true---

You need to go to Ebay or some such---not here.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

It says it is made with .999 fine silver...I'd never buy fine silver for 1 reason...it bends horribly and any tarnishes from said bending ruins its value when people are looking for solid bars.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

What did we do to warrant such a great deal? I would think with such a great deal, you would just keep quiet and buy all of it yourself. I mean even if you do not have much free cash, you could just buy it at 10% and turn right around and sell it at spot, over and over.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

One of the reason I have some cash and bills are paid is you will never find me sending any of my cash to place named TripleClicks Pricebender.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Step right up lady's and gentlemen 99.999999 percent pure Silver the best in the world yours for 10% below market price. You heard right 10% below what everyone one else is paying. Why you could buy it turn around and sell it and make money the same day.
How you ask. Simple let me explain we cornered the Silver market we did what the Hunt brothers failed at. Our volume buying allows us to force suppliers to give us price brakes we pass on to you.
Our secret trading program makes 1 million purchase and sales a minute ensuring we always get the best deal. We pass those deals on to you our customer.
We sell this Silver at such a low cost we don't even break even.
Hurry now send every dime you have to us we will ship your Silver soon.

(Hunt brothers and silver is a test to see how old you are) Think Jimmy Carter.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Step right up lady's and gentlemen 99.999999 percent pure Silver the best in the world yours for 10% below market price. You heard right 10% below what everyone one else is paying. Why you could buy it turn around and sell it and make money the same day.
> How you ask. Simple let me explain we cornered the Silver market we did what the Hunt brothers failed at. Our volume buying allows us to force suppliers to give us price brakes we pass on to you.
> Our secret trading program makes 1 million purchase and sales a minute ensuring we always get the best deal. We pass those deals on to you our customer.
> We sell this Silver at such a low cost we don't even break even.
> ...


Yessiree Bob! We lose a little bit on each sale, but make it up on volume!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Inor said:


> Yessiree Bob! We lose a little bit on each sale, but make it up on volume!


 Sounds like Obama and solar companies.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Sounds more like three click and we bend you over.
+1 on the comment, if it sounds too good to be true it probably is.
I was born in the morning, it just wasn't yesterday morning...hehehehe


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I wonder sometimes when I see these silver advertisements if they are playing a scam on the difference between a troy ounce and and English pound ounce. Also when you go through the link to the site it is showing an increasingly exaggerated cost for a silver troy ounce ????


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Order now and get a 9 piece cutlery set. This is a limited time offer. Operators are standing by. Go away you snake-oil selling troll!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I was really thinking I would like a new toaster with my purchase.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> I was really thinking I would like a new toaster with my purchase.


Order within the next 10 minutes and I am sure he will throw in two (if you just pay separate shipping and handling).


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I know this is off topic, but this is why I like this place, so many of us are on the same page, humor wise and to other respects. You guys make a long week of work feel shorter. Thanks.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Go2ndAmend said:


> Order now and get a 9 piece cutlery set. This is a limited time offer. Operators are standing by. Go away you snake-oil selling troll!


Get a second set free just pay shipping and handeling


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Triple clicks is one of the those .01 bid sites..where the bid goes up a penny each bid..BUT it cost you .29 each time you bid...

So an OZ of silver might go for $3.50..but the total amount paid (by all bidders) on the bidding will be closer to $110... 

even the NON winning bidders have to pay .29 per bid...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Silver.... of course there is a lot more to this but a short over view. I had a few friends that lost everything .

The Hunt Brothers and their attempt to Corner the Silver Market - Traders Log


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Silver.... of course there is a lot more to this but a short over view. I had a few friends that lost everything .
> 
> The Hunt Brothers and their attempt to Corner the Silver Market - Traders Log


The only point that I disagree with is blaming the financial industry for changing the rules. Leveraged commodity trading is basic contract law. Just because you can enter into a contract today with me that does not guarantee you that I will offer you the same terms tomorrow.

So if I agree to sell you silver today with 10% down and the rest payable in six months with a payment of 1% per month on the balance. I have no obligation to offer you the same or any terms at the end of the six months. If you cannot pay and the silver is worth half what it was at the original contract price then you lose the silver and owe me the original 90% less the current value of the silver.

Every bubble exist on one fallacy, tomorrow will be like today.

I am sorry for anyone, almost anyone, that loses all their money. It happens but it is not the end of the world. The game is not rigged. The game has and always be the same.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Natahn has 3 posts. 2 in this thread. I wonder where the third is. NOT!


----------



## prep4life (Apr 9, 2014)

He's just trying to help you out!


----------

